# Avery plastic ducks



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Are the plastic Avery ducks that are used in the super retriever series available to buy , where is the best place to buy from
cindy


----------



## Bad Bob (Jun 28, 2005)

I talked to a sales rep from Avery about a week ago and as of then Avery did not have them out on the market, Avery did say it would be soon, due to the large response about them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

*ducks*

Thanks they look really nice can't wait to buy some
cindy


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Bought one of the black and white Avery ducks this afternoon ($25.00 Sportsman's Warehouse). Lasted a whole 8 retrieves before the damn head broke off! Needless to say, very disappointed. Also, it is pretty flat and wide so is tougher for a young dog to pick off of the ground. Not sure I will give one another chance. Have had Dokkens for years and never had a head come off yet.

I guess I was more disapointed because I was expecting that this new bumper was really going to be a good one and was planning to purchase more.

Bummed out by a bumper regards -

Travis


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Like em both*

I have dokkens, and have heads broken off relatively in short time on about 5. Thank god the body holds up even if they aren't so esthetic after the head breaks. 

Can't seem to keep the heads on the pigeons or ducks that get a fraction too much use either hahaha.

I JUST got some ATB flashers and have barely used them, initially I think the teal size would be great for pups, and have thrown the flashers for a couple young dogs at the kennel who actually had a better grip than on a dokken...didn't notice an issue on pick up.

Got some of the 3" bumpers too, they are pretty stiff, but I like them...haven't had enough use of any of them to say yet if I"ll by more but at initial face value I think I will.

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Anybody compared the Avery's to Armadillo Foam?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Try the Armadillo's u will not be disapointed.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Thanks Armadillo*

I haven't compared them, what exactly do you want compared? Density, duration? sizes? etc.?

By the way I have a couple small armadillo products I use with puppies that we won in raffles at HRC hunt tests last spring. They seem excellent, and the pups love em, I can't say I've paid attention to differences the foam etc. of the products thought.

Appreciate that very much! - Thanks!

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I bought about 10 or more of the armadillo ducks and I find them to work our great i am very pleased with them 

David Jansma


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Travis,

Call Avery at 800-333-5119. they will want to know about the problem and they will make it right.

Roger





stonybrook said:


> Bought one of the black and white Avery ducks this afternoon ($25.00 Sportsman's Warehouse). Lasted a whole 8 retrieves before the damn head broke off! Needless to say, very disappointed. Also, it is pretty flat and wide so is tougher for a young dog to pick off of the ground. Not sure I will give one another chance. Have had Dokkens for years and never had a head come off yet.
> 
> I guess I was more disapointed because I was expecting that this new bumper was really going to be a good one and was planning to purchase more.
> 
> ...


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Did you find the Avery bumpers at the Sportsman Warehouse too?


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, Sportsman's had the regular bumpers there as well - white only I believe.

Travis


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*bumpers*

Justin Tackett stopped by the shop and left about 6 of the Avery Birds to use, I have used them along with my Armadillo"s and they are both great bumpers. It is possible that the one that fell off was defective, call Avery i'll bet they will replace it. they ones i have had had A LOT of use and haven't lost a head yet.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*ATB*

Dogs Afield shipped me 2 last week $23.99, Mallard style. That head is very heavy and is hard. I put mine in the duck fridge to scent, the body remained pliable at 34 degrees. Young dogs will have to learn to pick up or roll it on its side with their feet to pick-up, the profile is flat and wide and the body is somewhat slick, but then so is a duck. Haven't used them on watermarks yet, but they will float low in the water, again not good for young dogs, but OK for advanced dogs. The strings with the thrower gripper ( ball) are a little short to get much of a hand throw.

Overall they are attractive to look at, but the dogs really don't care


----------



## Mike Hutzler (Jun 15, 2006)

*Avery*

I got help from David Carrington at Avery outdoors he was very helpful and prompt you might give him a call.
800-333-5119
901-833-0000


----------

